# cracked egg, inner membrane swelling out



## Spurtacus (May 13, 2012)

Redfoot egg, near day 100. Started showing up ~4 days ago, becoming more and more pronounced. 
Theres a little nub protruding from the crack on the lower side.

Never seen this before, what do?
Have it back in the incubator for now, havent disturbed it except for taking the picture.


----------



## Benjamin (May 13, 2012)

Spurtacus said:


> Redfoot egg, near day 100. Started showing up ~4 days ago, becoming more and more pronounced.
> Theres a little nub protruding from the crack on the lower side.
> 
> Never seen this before, what do?
> Have it back in the incubator for now, havent disturbed it except for taking the picture.



It looks bad. Does it smell rancid?


----------



## tortadise (May 13, 2012)

looks no good to me, but could just be mud from it was laid perhaps? Have you candled it periodically during its incubation?


----------



## bigred (May 13, 2012)

Not looking to good to me either, Ive hatched a few redfoot eggs and I have never seen anything like that. If it starts smelling open it and see whats going on. Otherwise just wait and see what happens


----------



## dmmj (May 13, 2012)

If that is the color of the egg, I would say it is bad, plus it looks like it is oozing.


----------



## Spurtacus (May 14, 2012)

No smell at all so far. Theres definitely a bit of mud on it, but the stuff coming out the crack isnt mud.
Havent candled at all, didnt want to disturb the eggs more than necessary- Ive been told developing embyos stress easily(?)

Seems like thats the next logical step, I may wait to see if it starts to smell first. The egg is alone in the container and Im not pressed for incubator space.

Im not expecting much at this point but fingers still crossed. Ty all for the input


----------



## tortadise (May 14, 2012)

If it doesn't smell put some triple antibiotic ointment over the crack and HOPE its still good. But it looks bad especially if it's oozing that many days in. Candling won't hurt it just leave it in place and put the light up to the top of the egg.


----------



## LeaderLeprechaun (May 14, 2012)

you should show us a picture of the egg candled if you can, see if anything is inside.


----------



## Spurtacus (May 16, 2012)

tortadise said:


> Candling won't hurt it just leave it in place and put the light up to the top of the egg.



Im embarassed I never thought of this myself. GREAT tip, thank you.

The only light I have that works for this is the one on my phone so cant get a picture, but its very obvious looking at it that theres been no development at all.

Since it doesnt involve a dead or suffering hatchling Ill call it a success, plus I learned some too.
Again, ty all for your input


----------



## Laura (May 16, 2012)

touching it, if its bad, might make it explode... be careful...


----------

